# Ball ache off pre workout stims???



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

So im using pre workout stims and I get a very painfull ache in my balls, Training is fcukin hard and in the shower when i went to wash them I nearly went through the fcukin roof!!

They look like they're swollen and a really dull ache, I love the stuff im taking but this really feels wrong!!!

Has anyone else every experienced anything like this with pre w/o stims before???


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Funny you mention it as ages ago when I tried a few pre workout things I was getting a constant dullache in my right bollock iirc when at the gym. Never linked it to the pre workouts before but that must have been what it was. I would say drink loads of water but I was doing that and still getting it...


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

No, but what stims? Stim d1ck is common lol.

I wouldn't use them if it did that...


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd go see a doctor about that tbh mate, might not be the stims


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Deffo related to the stims im taking, I reckon its the 1,3-Dimethylamylamine thats causing the problem. The stuff is awesome, like coming up on a E, I emptied the caps into a tub with some Beta Alinine so am probably taking way too much, Ill half my serving and see how I get on.................


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Stop the stims. Wear more supportive underwear. Go & see your GP, but don't mention the stims ( he'll blame everything on them).


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I got this once after taking too much ephedrine. Balls where killing me for a couple of hours after training.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Stims can mess with receptors @ certain sites.

testicles can become tight,blood flow can be reduced (due to the fight or flight response from all the adrenalin iirc)

lower the dose or stop them & see how you are then


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You are meant to swallow the stims not rub them on your balls!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry


----------

